# 1st Nor Cal Rally Come Join Us At Cassini Ranch



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We have a date and place, the dates will be July 23rd-26th, 2009 at Casini Ranch you can come up earlier if you want and don't have to stay then whole time. We decided that instead of voting for times and dates it would be easier to just come up with a date and place and let those who can make it reserve a site it is just to hard to find a date and place that is perfect for everyone.

Casini Ranch is a very family oriented campground on the Russian river and is only about 6 miles from the Ocean. There is a lot to do and we will be coming up with activities, like a Potluck, Geocaching, Astronomy night, plus they have Kayaks for rent a duck pond, hay ride and playground for the children. It is close to Wineries, Beaches,forest, and Golf courses.

We will be posting Activities as we come up with them. We will also post who is reserved in what sites.

So come and join us for the first Nor Cal rally, and if you have any ideas for things to do please post them Skippershe has already given me some great ideas. Also SOB Outbackers are welcome too, the more the merrier.

Here is the website: Click here

If you want hookup make sure you ask for them, I don't think all sites have them.

Make your reservations as soon as possible to get the site you want, sites will be going fast.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

You can count the 4me's in!
Sounds like a good time to meet some more Outbackers.
We'll have some big shoes to fill to compete with the SoCal group.
I attended their first rally and was overwhelmingly surprised how great everyone was.
It's a long way off but Let me know if I can do anything to help.

Ed


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

4ME said:


> You can count the 4me's in!
> Sounds like a good time to meet some more Outbackers.
> We'll have some big shoes to fill to compete with the SoCal group.
> I attended their first rally and was overwhelmingly surprised how great everyone was.
> ...


Good deal Ed, and yes it would be hard to beat that So Cal rally but hoping some of them join us here. Us and the Chabbie1's will be making our reservations tomorrow so will start a list of Outbackers and sites taken so when you get a site let us know so we can post it. We will be trying for sites from 3 to 24. Look forward to meeting you Ed,
Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds great Bill!









Put us down as 'Definate Hopefuls'. It will be a few months before we have a real handle on what will be possible next summer, but we will keep this way up the list of possibilities.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Of course, the Chabbie1's are in!!!
Can't wait!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds great Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!
You got the BiG KAHUNA on your first try Bill!
Very impressive!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds good for us too. I'll book 2 sites tomorrow for us and my brother in law and his family.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course the Clark's will be there...wouldn't seem right in missing it!


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

The Munoz are in. I can not miss an opportunity to camp with other Outback owners.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

bill

count us in. cassini is a great choice, it WAS our home away from home for 12 plus years. sad thing for us, when George and Dina Cassini went on to the BIG CAMPGROUND IN THE SKY it was/is just not the same for us or for a lot of the old timers. i could go on about was has happened since but will save that for the rally.

what area of the campground are we in. river sites, full hookups/pull through, or rows f, a, b, c

if you need any help let us know.

darrel & katie

p.s. if you click on my link below there are lots of pictures of the campground.

darrel

opp's i need to have my eyes checked. the river front sites are the best, less traffic, dust, and you don't get the wind.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

This sounds great!








we get back from our 8week road trip only a few days before this rally, so I'm not sure if we'll be up to heading out again so quickly. I'll have to check with the DW to see if we can be ready for another trip that soon.
Maybe I'll make the reservations, hoping that we will be able to make it.

--Greg


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

cassini ranch is one of our favorite places to go, very kid friendly.. count us in. we would love to finally meet some other outbackers...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Outbacker Site # Dates
Chabbie1 #14 July 22-26
N7OQ #11 July 22-26
Yianni #16 July 22-26
Yianni Bro in-law #18  July 22-26
VVRRRMM #20b July 22-26
Tomandamber #20 July 23-26
Bentpixel #20a July 22-26
4me #126 July 18-27
4me InLaw's #127 July 16-27
Drobe5150 #20c July 22-27
PDX Doug #25 July 20-26
BCsmith4k #129 July 23-26
Husker92 #141 July 24-26


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Having never been there before, we hope these sites are ok. We will have a blast anyway!!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We booked sites 16 and 18.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I booked my site today and urge everyone to book early, we don't have a block reserved so it is first come first served for everyone out there. We booked for a extra day wed to sun but you can book for any of the days you want. They charged me a $30 deposit and said that if I cancel with more than 7 days notice I will get all but $10 back. There is another Rally going on at the same time as ours from what I could gather, it is the Airstream group, so we might have to challenge them to a tug a war. Right now we are the only ones booked on the loop from 2 to 20D so I you want to make sure you are close to the group then book ASAP.

When you reserve a site send me a PM with the details i.e site number and dates and I will add you to the list.

I thing we will have a great time.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Chabbie1 said:


> Having never been there before, we hope these sites are ok. We will have a blast anyway!!


hi chabbie1

these sites are great, right on the river. they are gravel though. across from these site are dry camp, can get a bit crowded but not bad. the big plus is you don't get the wind down there.
if you click on my link below, then click on july 4th 2005 pictures, thats where we will be.
if you have any ?'s just ask, like i said before this was our home away from home.

darrel & katie


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> Having never been there before, we hope these sites are ok. We will have a blast anyway!!


hi chabbie1

these sites are great, right on the river. they are gravel though. across from these site are dry camp, can get a bit crowded but not bad. the big plus is you don't get the wind down there.
if you click on my link below, then click on july 4th 2005 pictures, thats where we will be.
if you have any ?'s just ask, like i said before this was our home away from home.

darrel & katie
[/quote]

Thank you for the great info. Pictures are wonderful. Looks like you had nice weather there.
I feel better knowing these sites are great. 
Do you know if there is a large area around our sites for a campfire for the group? (It is hard to tell from their map)
I tried calling them again this afternoon and emailing them, but did not get a response. 
Thanks again, 
If I have any more questions, I will definitely ask you.
Chabbie1


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

This might be something you might want to do while at Casini Ranch. It is about 8-10 miles away. I've heard it is pretty cool to go there. Lots of hiking and horseback riding there.

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=450

Chabbie


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Chabbie1 said:


> Having never been there before, we hope these sites are ok. We will have a blast anyway!!


hi chabbie1

these sites are great, right on the river. they are gravel though. across from these site are dry camp, can get a bit crowded but not bad. the big plus is you don't get the wind down there.
if you click on my link below, then click on july 4th 2005 pictures, thats where we will be.
if you have any ?'s just ask, like i said before this was our home away from home.

darrel & katie
[/quote]

Thank you for the great info. Pictures are wonderful. Looks like you had nice weather there.
I feel better knowing these sites are great. 
Do you know if there is a large area around our sites for a campfire for the group? (It is hard to tell from their map)
I tried calling them again this afternoon and emailing them, but did not get a response. 
Thanks again, 
If I have any more questions, I will definitely ask you.
Chabbie1
[/quote]
chabbie

these sites are deep, there will be plenty of room for a group campfire in front of the outbacks. we tried calling as well no answer, will try again monday.

darrel & katie


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Just a note they are on winters hours and only take reservations and from 9am to 4pm plus they must be on limited staff because I tried to call at 9:30am and didn't get through came back just before 10:00am and finally got through. While I was making my reservations I could here the phone ringing in the back ground, I think they only had one lady answering the phone. The Store didn't answer either so I guess you have to try a few times to get through.



drobe5150 said:


> Having never been there before, we hope these sites are ok. We will have a blast anyway!!


hi chabbie1

these sites are great, right on the river. they are gravel though. across from these site are dry camp, can get a bit crowded but not bad. the big plus is you don't get the wind down there.
if you click on my link below, then click on july 4th 2005 pictures, thats where we will be.
if you have any ?'s just ask, like i said before this was our home away from home.

darrel & katie
[/quote]

Thank you for the great info. Pictures are wonderful. Looks like you had nice weather there.
I feel better knowing these sites are great. 
Do you know if there is a large area around our sites for a campfire for the group? (It is hard to tell from their map)
I tried calling them again this afternoon and emailing them, but did not get a response. 
Thanks again, 
If I have any more questions, I will definitely ask you.
Chabbie1
[/quote]
chabbie

these sites are deep, there will be plenty of room for a group campfire in front of the outbacks. we tried calling as well no answer, will try again monday.

darrel & katie
[/quote]


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

we just booked site #20 from the 23rd-26th. took a long time to get someone to answer. we are looking forward to meeting everyone...


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the invite. If we're lucky we'll be there on the 22nd thru the 26th. We booked space 20A.

Scott


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We booked sites 126,127 for ourselves and my in-laws we will be there 18-27.
I suggest evryone book early as these were the only sites I could get together.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

well, 8 phone calls & 3 hours later we are in.

site #6 ughhh! oh well

arriving wednesday 22nd
depart sunday 26th.

only site #9 was left.

darrel & katie


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

We'll try to call tomorrow and book a site. Not sure if we can make it, we usually volunteer at a youth camp around this time every year. We look forward to meeting everyone.

All the best,
Bill & Carol


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We're in!







(In theory







)

Still not absolutely sure how things will shake out for next summer, but we have site #25, Monday 7/20 through Sunday 7/26.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Doug,
Hope it all works out and you can make it next Summer. It will be nice to see you and the family again.
There is really a lot to do in this area. Many beautiful coastal towns, incredible views of the Pacific from Highway 1, lots of wineries and bring an appetite for clam chowder and saltwater taffy in Bodega Bay.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm calling tomorrow! I hope they have a spot!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> I'm calling tomorrow! I hope they have a spot!


Well ,don't give up calling. Sometimes it takes several attempts to get through. I called right at 9:00am and was lucky enough for someone to answer on my first attempt! We hope they have a site as well. Have our fingers crossed for you!
Let us know what site# when you get the reservation.


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of the spots are taken up already. We are not too far from the campground, never been there. If my memory is correct, there was a motorcycle rally along the coast that weekend last year. I remember seeing lots of bikes along the 101 and my neighbors told me they heard there was a large get together somewhere along the coast. My job has me working weekends a lot, totally unpredictable, so I am not sure we could go anyway.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Booked Site 20B for July 23-26...See everyone there!

....Also booked two other weekends in 4A (the premier spot) for June 5-7th and August 28-30, so come join us!
Tim


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

We're in. Booked at site # 129. We're looking forward to the rally.

All the best,
Bill & Carol


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

bcsmith4k said:


> We're in. Booked at site # 129. We're looking forward to the rally.
> 
> All the best,
> Bill & Carol


Glad you you will be joining us, what dates did you book them for?


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> We're in. Booked at site # 129. We're looking forward to the rally.
> 
> All the best,
> Bill & Carol


Glad you you will be joining us, what dates did you book them for?
[/quote]

We have reservations from July 23-26. The only drawback to our attending the rally is the scheduling of a youth camp in the Santa Cruz area. Hopefully there will not be a conflict.

Take care,
Bill


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

bcsmith4k said:


> We're in. Booked at site # 129. We're looking forward to the rally.
> 
> All the best,
> Bill & Carol


Glad you you will be joining us, what dates did you book them for?
[/quote]

We have reservations from July 23-26. The only drawback to our attending the rally is the scheduling of a youth camp in the Santa Cruz area. Hopefully there will not be a conflict.

Take care,
Bill
[/quote]

Thanks Bill, We will do a little prayer that your schedule works and we all get to meet another wonderful Outback family!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

I called on Friday and changed our site from #6 to 20C. This is a better site for us and our trailer will fit better in this site. As of Friday they did not have alot of sites left where we are.
Can't wait to meet everyone.
Katie


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> I called on Friday and changed our site from #6 to 20C. This is a better site for us and our trailer will fit better in this site. As of Friday they did not have alot of sites left where we are.
> Can't wait to meet everyone.
> Katie


 12 Families going so far!!!!!

Anyone else want to join us??

Sorry Bill, I fixed it now!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> I called on Friday and changed our site from #6 to 20C. This is a better site for us and our trailer will fit better in this site. As of Friday they did not have alot of sites left where we are.
> Can't wait to meet everyone.
> Katie


 11 Families going so far!!!!!

Anyone else want to join us??
[/quote]

Actually 12 families, 4me has 2 sites.







Should be fun!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I know it's a little early but is anyone planning a potluck or some kind of group meeting/activity/photo?
The reason I bring it up is with other rallies going on at the same time the group picnic areas may need
to be reserved if we want one.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

4ME said:


> I know it's a little early but is anyone planning a potluck or some kind of group meeting/activity/photo?
> The reason I bring it up is with other rallies going on at the same time the group picnic areas may need
> to be reserved if we want one.


That's good to know. Well, I think we were planning a potluck on Saturday night. I can call and find out about reserving the group site.
Thank you 4ME


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

If they have fire rings available for the group site but charge for it I would like to pick that up for the group.
I will still bring goodies for the potluck too. Let me know if I need to contact them.


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

We're in for the pot luck. Closer to the rally we can coordinate the misc. stuff needed.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

4ME said:


> I know it's a little early but is anyone planning a potluck or some kind of group meeting/activity/photo?
> The reason I bring it up is with other rallies going on at the same time the group picnic areas may need
> to be reserved if we want one.


Hi all
Thought I would add that the group campsites are for camping. There is not a group pinic area. They has a hll that you can rent. We can also request more pinic table at the campsite. We have seen large groups in our years of going there. so we all about the campground. If you need help with anything please let me know. There are fire pits at the campsites. The beach parking lot is for day use only. 
Katie


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> I know it's a little early but is anyone planning a potluck or some kind of group meeting/activity/photo?
> The reason I bring it up is with other rallies going on at the same time the group picnic areas may need
> to be reserved if we want one.


Hi all
Thought I would add that the group campsites are for camping. There is not a group pinic area. They has a hll that you can rent. We can also request more pinic table at the campsite. We have seen large groups in our years of going there. so we all about the campground. If you need help with anything please let me know. There are fire pits at the campsites. The beach parking lot is for day use only. 
Katie
[/quote]

Thanks Katie,So, when I call I should request more picnic tables at the campsite. Do you know if they charge for these?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Chabbie1 said:


> I know it's a little early but is anyone planning a potluck or some kind of group meeting/activity/photo?
> The reason I bring it up is with other rallies going on at the same time the group picnic areas may need
> to be reserved if we want one.


Hi all
Thought I would add that the group campsites are for camping. There is not a group picnic area. they also have a hall that you can rent. We can also request more picnic tables at the campsite. We have seen large groups in our years of going there. so we know all about the campground. If you need help with anything please let me know. There are fire pits at the campsites. The beach parking lot is for day use only. 
Katie
[/quote]

Thanks Katie,So, when I call I should request more picnic tables at the campsite. Do you know if they charge for these?
[/quote]

we are not aware of any extra costs for tables. when everyone arrives at their site then we can request extra tables. also we will probabley need maybe 3 or more popup canapy's to go over the tables.

darrel & katie


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Katie,
We have a canopy that we can bring and maybe others have one too.
Chabbie1


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> I'm calling tomorrow! I hope they have a spot!


booked site 141. July 24 - 26.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, we have 13 families so far!!!!!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good deal Husker92 glad you can make it, I look forward to meeting you and your family


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just refreshing the post!

Anyone else like to join us?

Chabbie1


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Chabbie1 said:


> Just refreshing the post!
> 
> Anyone else like to join us?
> 
> Chabbie1


It sounds like a great place and a great time. Unfortunatly the timing does not work for us. We will be on our way to Mt Rushmore and Yellowstone. Maybe next time.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

So here it is March 17th, I thought I better check in to make sure it hasn't already happened....Seems too far away. Oh-well, Little League is here to fill my weekends for the next 8 weeks! Can't wait!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

No, it hasn't happened yet! We are trying to wait patiently though.
Wish it would get here faster!
Enjoy baseball!
chabbie1


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Don't know if they will have space but we might go there for the early part of the week as we plan on meeting jim/oregon camper that weekend. I will call tommorow to see if they have any spots.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, it's now 3 months away! We'd like to have a potluck on Saturday the 25th. Bill would like to have an astronomy night with his telescope. Bill is Friday night a good night?

So, I am going to start a potluck sign up if anyone is interested;
I figure I would let everyone pick first and then I would fill in last with whatever is needed.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Ok, it's now 3 months away! We'd like to have a potluck on Saturday the 25th. Bill would like to have an astronomy night with his telescope. How about Friday night Bill?
> 
> So, I am going to start a potluck sign up if anyone is interested;
> 
> ...


Friday night is good for me. Still trying to decide what to bring for the potluck, will add my item soon.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi everyone! A little over 2 months til the Rally!

I have been researching t-shirts for the rally. Of course the more interest the lower the cost. I would take all orders and collect money before the order is placed. The shirts will be delivered at the rally. I was thinking of using Clarkely's design for their NE Rally, but of course it would say Northern California on them with our dates.

Anyone interested in ordering t-shirts for the 1st annual Nor Cal Rally in Juyl? 
If so, how many would you order? (So I can get a rough estimate and a better cost.)

Also, anyone have any ideas as far as activities or would like to help me plan?

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!

Trish


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Chabbie1 said:


> Hi everyone! A little over 2 months til the Rally!
> 
> I have been researching t-shirts for the rally. Of course the more interest the lower the cost. I would take all orders and collect money before the order is placed. The shirts will be delivered at the rally. I was thinking of using Clarkely's design for their NE Rally, but of course it would say Northern California on them with our dates.
> 
> ...


Hi Trish
If I remember Casini Ranch has a softball field. I think that they also have horse shoes. I know at night they have a bon fire on the beach. If you need help with anything please let me know.
Also Tee shirts are a great idea. Far as I know we will need 4
Katie


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Ok, it's now 3 months away! We'd like to have a potluck on Saturday the 25th. Bill would like to have an astronomy night with his telescope. How about Friday night Bill?
> 
> So, I am going to start a potluck sign up if anyone is interested;
> 
> ...


Friday night is good for me. Still trying to decide what to bring for the potluck, will add my item soon.
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well... We tried. But I'm afraid this rally is just not going to work out for us this year. In the current economic climate, this is an expense we simply can't justify.

We will miss getting the chance to meet those of you we have not met yet, as well as getting reacquainted with those we have. I hope everybody has a great time, and will be looking forward to hearing all about it. And with any luck, we will be able to join you next time.

Be safe. And have a great rally!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Sadly, we too can not make the rally. My mom passed away in April and things happened that have changed some of our scheduled plans for the Summer. My bil won't be attending either. We are usually a package deal.
Hope everyone has a good time. I hear only good things about Cassini Ranch.
Look forward to meeting you all at the 2nd annual Northern California Rally.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well... We tried. But I'm afraid this rally is just not going to work out for us this year. In the current economic climate, this is an expense we simply can't justify.
> 
> We will miss getting the chance to meet those of you we have not met yet, as well as getting reacquainted with those we have. I hope everybody has a great time, and will be looking forward to hearing all about it. And with any luck, we will be able to join you next time.
> 
> ...


Sorry you can't make it this year Doug ! We were so looking forward to meeting you.
See you next year? and have a great summer camping.
Trish


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yianni said:


> Sadly, we too can not make the rally. My mom passed away in April and things happened that have changed some of our scheduled plans for the Summer. My bil won't be attending either. We are usually a package deal.
> Hope everyone has a good time. I hear only good things about Cassini Ranch.
> Look forward to meeting you all at the 2nd annual Northern California Rally.


Sorry to hear about your mom and completely understand that you can't make it. Looking forward to seeing you next year!
Take care,
Trish


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry to here we are loosing some familys, have you guys already given up your spots? If not maybe someone else might take them. Yianni I was really hoping to meet you since we have been close to meeting in the past. If you ever make it to Collins Lake again let me know and maybe we will get to meet themThe Chabbie's and and Us are planning a Thanksgiving camp out at Collins this year. Hope you and family are doing Ok and sorry to here the bad news.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have not given up our spot yet. Thanks for the reminder!








I will hold onto it for a little while longer. If anybody wants it, please let me know and we can work it out with the park. If I don't hear anything from anyone in the next couple of weeks, I'm going to have to let it go.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you Trish and Bill for the kind thoughts. This is a tough time for us now. 
I was hoping to park my truck next to Bill's. It would have looked like GMC twins.
We never made it to Collins lake Bill. We wound up going to Pinecrest Lake over New years to Play in the snow. The Outback did great. Had one water line freeze but when it thawed all was well. Collins is still on the to do list but not sure about Thanksgiving. Would you recommend it in the Summer or is it too crowded?
I still have our sites. They are 16 and 18. If anyone is interested, as Doug said we can work it out with the campground.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yianni said:


> Thank you Trish and Bill for the kind thoughts. This is a tough time for us now.
> I was hoping to park my truck next to Bill's. It would have looked like GMC twins.
> We never made it to Collins lake Bill. We wound up going to Pinecrest Lake over New years to Play in the snow. The Outback did great. Had one water line freeze but when it thawed all was well. Collins is still on the to do list but not sure about Thanksgiving. Would you recommend it in the Summer or is it too crowded?
> I still have our sites. They are 16 and 18. If anyone is interested, as Doug said we can work it out with the campground.


Well we don't do Collins in the summer, to crowded and to hot, we just go past it into the mountains to Little Grass valley Reservoir, very nice but no hookups. I think I will make a post about the camp sites and see if we can get any takers. We do love to camp at Collins during the Fall, winter, and early spring so when you go let me know and we will tey to join you.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Well we are still in...In fact we are going to Cassini's this weekend as we reserved site #4 on the river last year so we will lay the ground work for the Rally in July! See you all there! Anyone coming to Cassini's this weekend?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, everyone a little more than a month away! Is anyone else getting excited?
VVRRRMM, how was your weekend at Cassini's?

Anyone else want to join us?

I think there might be some spots from those that had to cancel sadly.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

80 degree weather, campsite overlooking the river, no wind, big campfire, great steak/beer, and friends...need I say more! It was great! Looking forward to the get-to-gether in late July! They even upgraded the bathrooms!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Tim, good to here you had a great trip and can't wait for the rally and get to see you guys again and meet everyone else. How are the stars there at night and is there a place I could set up a scope and have a clear view of the skies?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

30 days and counting. Anyone else excited?


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Bill, yes the skies were clear and you have plenty of areas for your telescope! It was great weather and no wind when we were there!
definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a sun canopy that they can bring. We have one, but if others could bring one that would be great.

Ok, here is a sign up for our potluck:

So, I am going to start a potluck sign up if anyone is interested;

1. N70Q- 
2. Chabbie1 - lasanga and chocolate dessert
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.[/quote]


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Ok, it's now 3 months away! We'd like to have a potluck on Saturday the 25th. Bill would like to have an astronomy night with his telescope. Bill is Friday night a good night?
> 
> So, I am going to start a potluck sign up if anyone is interested;
> I figure I would let everyone pick first and then I would fill in last with whatever is needed.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a sun canopy that they can bring. We have one, but if others could bring one that would be great.

Ok, here is a sign up for our potluck:

So, I am going to start a potluck sign up if anyone is interested;

1. N70Q- dilly burgers, potato salad, and maybe something yummy in the dutch oven 
2. Chabbie1 - lasanga and chocolate dessert
3. 4ME meatballs and dessert
4. Husker92 pasta salad and meat dish
5. 
6.
7.
8.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Chabbie1 said:


> Does anyone have a sun canopy that they can bring. We have one, but if others could bring one that would be great.
> 
> Ok, here is a sign up for our potluck:
> 
> ...


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> Does anyone have a sun canopy that they can bring. We have one, but if others could bring one that would be great.
> 
> Ok, here is a sign up for our potluck:
> 
> ...


[/quote]
We will also bring a canopy


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> Does anyone have a sun canopy that they can bring. We have one, but if others could bring one that would be great.
> 
> Ok, here is a sign up for our potluck:
> 
> ...


[/quote]
We will also bring a canopy
[/quote]

Ok, good. now we have 2 canopies.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> Does anyone have a sun canopy that they can bring. We have one, but if others could bring one that would be great.
> 
> Ok, here is a sign up for our potluck:
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> Does anyone have a sun canopy that they can bring. We have one, but if others could bring one that would be great.
> 
> Ok, here is a sign up for our potluck:
> 
> ...


[/quote]
We will also bring a canopy
[/quote]


----------

